# Scenes in movies that really moved you



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

Chariots of Fire
Main character gives a speech after one of his races.
"you came here to see a race today. to see someone win. 
It happened to be me.
But I want to compare life to running a race .........."


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

The Mission
Deniro suggests they have to arm themselves to fight. Jeremy Irons says
" if might is right then love has no place in the world."


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

midnight cowboy
on the bus scene at the end. Hoffman admits to peeing himself. Voight gives him a hug.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2019)

Hachi a dogs tale ...2009 Richard Gere movie
Where Hachi dies at the train station  waiting for his master to come home


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

Rocky 1
cant remember the exact scene but just after he is humiliated by another character (verbally)


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

[QUOTE="Kadee46, post: 1085873, member: 

just the idea of a dog waiting for their owner at a train station after they die


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

philadelphia
tom hanks walking the streets wondering how he is going to survive
.....as bruce springsteins song plays


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 25, 2019)

At the end of the film 'Born Free', Elsa, the lioness, visits the Adamsons and brings her cubs to show them. That scene always chokes me.


----------



## Lara (Jul 25, 2019)

so moving i don't know if i can even type this...

the original (netflix revised it) last scenes in "The Notebook" where Noah and Allie (gina rowlands & james garner) have grown old...she has dementia and drifts in and out of memory. she looks at noah who has been sharing memories of their young love together as if she as if she can comprehend and then her memory drifts in and she says "oh yes, I remember you. that was us" then drifts back and they cry. Great acting and setting.

she's dying and he sneaks into her hospital room after hours but she has passed. he crawls into bed with her and the nurse finds them both having passed on.

i know "moving scenes" doesn't necessarily mean sad so i'll try to lighten up with my next post


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Field of Dreams
towards the end of the movie,Ray{Kevin Costner}is stunned to see the catcher on the field is his late father,John when he was younger I always cry at the last scene when JOhn&Ray have their long over due father-son catch


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2019)

Imitation of Life
One of the themes is a young woman passing for white.  Her mother still sacrifices for her.  Towards the end, this mother dies and her daughter falls apart.
I was only 9 or 10 (this was 1959).  I cried so hard at that scene my embarrassed older sister left me in the theater alone and....................

OMG, I just had an off-topic revelation.  Decades later, shortly after my husband died I was sitting with my sister at the shallow end of a pool and I cried and she left me alone, sitting there helplessly by myself, just as she did all those years ago.  Never made this connection until right this minute.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2019)

When Ol' Yeller died....


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2019)

Red dog .....Australian Movie


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> Red dog .....Australian Movie


lot of good scenes there. loved that movie too


----------



## Trade (Jul 25, 2019)

Before Sunrise. Jesse and Celine in the listening booth.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2019)

Last cab to Darwin ,another Aussie movie ..that movies needs a full box of tissues


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> Last cab to Darwin ,another Aussie movie ..that movies needs a full box of tissues


never seen it. 
last train to sydneys almost gone...cold chisel


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2019)

Last cab to Darwin was about a taxi driver in Broken Hill .NSW driving to Darwin to end his life on his terms. ( True story ) 
He drove there and back a total return trip of 6.000 km while dying of cancer 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3680410/


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2019)

The execution scene in Breaker Morant. The two men walk silently to the chairs waiting for them, heads up and backs straight, but they are holding hands. They sit facing the firing squad without blindfolds. The Breaker, played by  Edward Woodward instructs the soldiers to, "Shoot straight, you bastards" as they aim at his heart. They do and we see the bodies being placed in the waiting coffins but one of them is too short for the taller man, played by Bryan Brown. It is a very poignant scene.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2019)

Marlon Brando. On the Waterfront.

"I could've been something". "I could have been a contender".


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2019)

There are many sad movies that I have watched like "The Notebook",but sometimes I really need to watch a funny movie. I watched this one last night. It never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

Did Cary Grant love Randolph Scott?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 25, 2019)

Gone with the wind.  "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!"
Casablanca.  "We'll always have Paris."


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 25, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Did Cary Grant love Randolph Scott?


WTF


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

Deniro in Taxi Driver.
thinking it appropriate to take a girl to a porn movie for a date.
cringeworthy but in retrospect sad and moving. because that was just another reason he was destined to be a loner.


----------



## toffee (Jul 25, 2019)

E.T. when he was going back home --sob sob !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Did Cary Grant love Randolph Scott?



I read that years ago,but I didn't know if it was the truth.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I read that years ago,but I didn't know if it was the truth.


Here is an article about that issue,
http://www.homohistory.com/2013/07/cary-grant-and-randolph-scott-hollywood.html


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I read that years ago,but I didn't know if it was the truth.


i saw something on youtube recently about it. famous celebs in hollywood who hid their gayness.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 14, 2019)

Another favorite movie of mine that was very touching ,was "An Affair to Remember." These 2 lines made me cry.

"Oh, it was nobody's fault but my own. I was looking up. It was the nearest thing to heaven. You were there."

" If you can paint I can walk Anything can happen don't you think "


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2019)

What about ...The  notebook, towards the end of the movie ...sob sob

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0332280/


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2019)

This is an old movie I loved it ,it was on TV last week and I sat and watched it (Again)

The bridges of Madison county..lots of tissues needed for that movie 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112579/


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2019)

"Cast Away."  (throughout the movie) How Tom Hanks made the best of a bad situation & his determination to survive.
The end of "Homeward Bound" when the pets made it back home.
"The Accused" when Jodie Foster finally gets justice.
"Range of Motion" when Rebecca De Mornay never gave up on her husband (even though doctors gave up on him) who was brain damaged in an accident.
"Changeling" when Angelina Jolie tried to get her son's kidnapper to tell her what he did with him.  And at the end when the child killer was hung.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 15, 2019)

"Deep Impact"....several touching scenes.....


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 16, 2019)

How Green was my Valley.

They are sitting at the dinner table and the sons have deserted the father except for the youngest who I think was Ronnie Mac Dowell.  And he's coughing on purpose.  And the father says "Yes son I know you are still here".


----------

